# Chattanooga, TN whiskey



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jan 26, 2017)

Picked this up for $10. Is it any good?  Nice crooked neck on it too.  Thanks all











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## botlguy (Jan 27, 2017)

Looks good to me, value depends on rarity and demand. 
Jim


----------

